# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS2] Chip σε PS2 GH-023 FAT

## PetranGR

Καλησπέρα,

Παρήγγειλα τις προάλλες ένα chip MODBO 5.0 αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν βρίσκω ούτε σχεδιάγραμμα ούτε πληροφορίες , για το ότι το συγκεκριμένο chip ταιριάζει με την version GH-023 του PS2 FAT.

Γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα;

----------


## ziakosnasos

Φίλε μου απο μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση βρήκα αυτό εάν σε βοηθήσει .

----------

